# Dahli's waiting room



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi everyone! This is my doe that I just got from so cal. Not sure when she is due since she was pen bred for 6 weeks but it's anytime between now and the next 4 weeks. I was told end of Jan or early Feb. She started a tiny amount of discharge a week or 2 ago. Tonight we have this. Her udder is not strutted and her ligs are still firm. So we play the waiting game! Cant wait to see these kids!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

She has also been more pushy with my other doe the past week


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I had a doeling named Dahlie (it was short for Dahlia). Love that name! Happy kidding


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you for the well wishes Karen!

Suzanne, her name is Dahlia too!!


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Yay!!! Following


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Following! Happy kidding!!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How is Dahli doing? Are you hoping for anything in particular?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Always hoping for girls! What I'm really hoping is that she has twins bc shes not very big and I hate single kids bc they are too big! Her udder is still not full, I can still feel ligs and she can hold up her tail lol! Did I mention it could be anytime between now and mid Feb? :lol:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Is she a Nigerian Dwarf?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Is she a Nigerian Dwarf?


Yes, this is my first year breeding dwarves. I bought her bred. I bred my other one to kid later so it won't be so cold..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm pretty sure she is going to make me wait till next month! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Just gonna put these here so I can keep referencing her progress


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Her udder has been filling slowly. Yesterday she did a funny stretch and she is doing it again tonight and pressing her head on me. I think she might be trying to tell me something but I told her she has to wait until Monday to have these babies!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Of course once i finished all my chores and got comfy watching her she stopped biting her belly.. I need to get some sleep before work tomorrow but I'm going to set some alarms to go check on her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm not sure if I should be worried or just let her do her thing. I checked on her every couple hours over night, never saw any contractions but her breathing has been faster since about midnight or 1am.. I had a scary kidding last year so I may be a little paranioid..

Shes not having enough discharge to pass a kid but shes been having discharge for a couple weeks now.. her udder is full and I'm pretty sure her ligs are gone but shes getting feisty about me checking them now..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have a camera that you can keep an eye on her?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

No I dont.. and once I leave for work I will be gone till 10:30pm.. shes breathibg quickly still which concerns me.. idk if she is just uncomfortable or if sonething is wrong.. her temp is 100.7 and other than the breathing she is acting normal..


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

One of my does starts breathing rapidly a week or so before kidding. I think its probably the babies putting pressure on the lungs..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok thanx, that makes me feel better!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I prayed all day that I would come home and she would either still be pregnant or that she was able to deliver by herself with no complications. My prayers were answered with these absolutely gorgeous buck/ doe twins!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!!!! :leap: Congrats!!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Awe! Congratulations!


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Congratulations they are gorgeous


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you everyone! I'm so proud of this mama! Did everything by herself and left no trace! Two perfect kids, what more could I ask for? Definitely a wonderful start to my nigerian herd


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

congrats,they are so sweet!:fireworks:


----------

